# Green River



## Dill weed (Apr 25, 2008)

I went to the Green River the other day. Everyone I talked to were targeting the surfacing fish with multiple types of terrestrials. I noticed a slight slowdown of rising fish around noon each day I was there. During this time I found greater success bouncing a #16 green caddis-emerger along the bottom. I caught multiple fish, the largest being a 24" brown.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice lookin brown!! I gotta try the green sometime............is it pretty crowded?


----------



## Dill weed (Apr 25, 2008)

It's obvious there's an attraction to the water just below the dam. The clear water makes the green perfect for sight fishing and usually keeps people from moving around. I usually don't like the crowds but it doesn’t seem that bad at the green.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Dill Weed!!  
One of these days............


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

So where is the picture of the 24"er? Did you tape it?


----------



## Dill weed (Apr 25, 2008)

The fish in the bottom picture was 24", 2 1/4 lbs. I marked it with my rod then measured it later at camp.


----------

